# Im leaving dimensions



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, i see that many people have a problem with me being comfortable withmyself, so im doing everyone a favor and leaving dimensions,.... thanks for everyone who supported me.. but honestly if this is a site where people are suppose to support you on your gain? than people have alot of negative things to say... thanks alot for the experience.. but catch ya later


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't notice and I'm sure I'm not alone. You shouldn't leave just because of a few newbie mistakes... happens in every single web community, nature of the beast. I'm pretty sure I've made dozens but I've yet to be tarred and feathered I like Dimensions, it's nice to be able to talk about fat without having to apologise for it or pretend I'm really trying to lose it. Maybe you feel the same way?

The internets: pwning us all since at least last week :bow:.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, I have two cans! If you stay you can have two cans too!

Toucantoucantoucantoucan.


----------



## Suze (Nov 17, 2007)

I think you will disappoint a lot of people by leaving. I don’t see any harm with your posts and you’re a lot of fun But it’s kind of annoying when you are making a lot of threads outside the threads that are meant for the pics you are posting. 

Me? I’m just messin’ with ya, don’t take my posts too seriously


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol @ two cans 

I'm sorry you're upset- I have to agree with K1009 though that I missed something...... seems like a lot of people talk about gaining here. Why let a couple of negative comments determine your course of actions?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I didn't notice and I'm sure I'm not alone. You shouldn't leave just because of a few newbie mistakes... happens in every single web community, nature of the beast. I'm pretty sure I've made dozens but I've yet to be tarred and feathered I like Dimensions, it's nice to be able to talk about fat without having to apologise for it or pretend I'm really trying to lose it. Maybe you feel the same way?
> 
> The internets: pwning us all since at least last week :bow:.



well i honestly dont understand why if this is suppose to be a community, whre people support eachother.. wats so wrong if i like to show off my progresss... people are just nasty where ever you go... and how are we suppose to help the world realize that being B&B is a wonderful if we are constantly bringing eachother down..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't help but think you're going to have an easier time sharing here than you will on some other parts of the net....just saying. I don't mean to sound uncaring- I'm just really not sure what happened. Why don't you take some time to think about it first?


----------



## Suze (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Hey, I have two cans! If you stay you can have two cans too!
> 
> Toucantoucantoucantoucan.



*sigh*
I'm still waiting for my 3 cans. *shakes fist in the air*


Come to think of it, Autymn. Based on my cans, I guess I’m not that popular either. We’re in the same boat, honey! ;-D


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't help but think you're going to have an easier time sharing here than you will on some other parts of the net....just saying. I don't mean to sound uncaring- I'm just really not sure what happened. Why don't you take some time to think about it first?



well thanks i will think about it...


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

Why not think of it as hazing? Newbies get it everywhere. I, for instance, received a fail macro just yesterday. It wasn't the failboat but the sentiment was there.

This place is pretty nice... if you want to see nasty hang out on the chans. If everyone was 100% nice there'd be no personality and no reason to be here. Now chin up, socks up, all that good stuff.


----------



## Biglover (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, please don't leave. I'm sure you had more positive coments than negitive. If we were to just leave places because of negitive coments, we would never leave the house! Some people think they are the boss, and want to rule everything, and everybody, pay no attention to them. Thanks, and I'm glad you came here to share with us.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Why not think of it as hazing? Newbies get it everywhere. I, for instance, received a fail macro just yesterday. It wasn't the failboat but the sentiment was there.
> 
> This place is pretty nice... if you want to see nasty hang out on the chans. If everyone was 100% nice there'd be no personality and no reason to be here. Now chin up, socks up, all that good stuff.



i guess... but its hard when people are just being plain right out mean!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Biglover said:


> Yes, please don't leave. I'm sure you had more positive coments than negitive. If we were to just leave places because of negitive coments, we would never leave the house! Some people think they are the boss, and want to rule everything, and everybody, pay no attention to them. Thanks, and I'm glad you came here to share with us.



thanks....


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2007)

The problem, really, is that you're making about three threads a day to show off new pictures, and it's a bit annoying. What I'd suggest is either posting your pictures in one of the threads we already have for it, or perhaps making your own thread, and posting pictures only in that one.

It's not a matter of people disliking you, it's the rapidity of your thread=making, and the content of the threads, which is pretty much all the same.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> The problem, really, is that you're making about three threads a day to show off new pictures, and it's a bit annoying. What I'd suggest is either posting your pictures in one of the threads we already have for it, or perhaps making your own thread, and posting pictures only in that one.
> 
> It's not a matter of people disliking you, it's the rapidity of your thread=making, and the content of the threads, which is pretty much all the same.



ug... fine w/e


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> Well, i see that many people have a problem with me being comfortable withmyself, so im doing everyone a favor and leaving dimensions,.... thanks for everyone who supported me.. but honestly if this is a site where people are suppose to support you on your gain? than people have alot of negative things to say... thanks alot for the experience.. but catch ya later




If anyone's giving you any grief I think it has nothing to do with supporting you feeling good about yourself/proud of your body/whatever and everything to do with you starting 8 or 9 threads in the last couple of days. If we all did that the boards would be a mess and impossible to follow. I have no doubt your photos are being enjoyed by all who love weight gain and cute, confident girls... Maybe just select one of your threads to continue updating with new photos and updates? It could be all about you. Yeehaw.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been around these parts a looooooong time and it is true that even the Weight Board is not always the most positive place for gainers...I rarely post here anymore and even over at other sites (mumble, mumble!) that are specifically devoted to gaining, you will find that there is surprising amounts of negativity and harrassment. The decision to gain is a powerful experience and you will _definitely_ find a small cadre of fellow gainers who will support and encourage the heck out of you here....learning to avoid the negativity is something even the oldtimers have to do! Erotic weightgain has not yet found its' voice or its' focal point, so we are still largely at the mercy of our taboo-ridden society; but the more we hang together and support each other, the closer we get to that point of critical mass when we find our collective voice! Hmmm..speaking of critical mass, I do believe that I am hearing a pie with my name on it calling me! I do hope you stay around! :bow:
The picture below is from about a decade ago, but the sentiment stays the same!








CravInTheCurves88 said:


> well thanks i will think about it...


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If anyone's giving you any grief I think it has nothing to do with supporting you feeling good about yourself/proud of your body/whatever and everything to do with you starting 8 or 9 threads in the last couple of days. If we all did that the boards would be a mess and impossible to follow. I have no doubt your photos are being enjoyed by all who love weight gain and cute, confident girls... Maybe just select one of your threads to continue updating with new photos and updates? It could be all about you. Yeehaw.



ok thanks i guess i understand..


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Obesus said:


> I have been around these parts a looooooong time and it is true that even the Weight Board is not always the most positive place for gainers...I rarely post here anymore and even over at other sites (mumble, mumble!) that are specifically devoted to gaining, you will find that there is surprising amounts of negativity and harrassment. The decision to gain is a powerful experience and you will _definitely_ find a small cadre of fellow gainers who will support and encourage the heck out of you here....learning to avoid the negativity is something even the oldtimers have to do! Erotic weightgain has not yet found its' voice or its' focal point, so we are still largely at the mercy of our taboo-ridden society; but the more we hang together and support each other, the closer we get to that point of critical mass when we find our collective voice! Hmmm..speaking of critical mass, I do believe that I am hearing a pie with my name on it calling me! I do hope you stay around! :bow:
> The picture below is from about a decade ago, but the sentiment stays the same!


thank you


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2007)

start a paysite. instead of posting so many shots and doing the work now, and blowing your wad, save all of that and try to make some money on it. if you give away all your milk for free, honey...well, you know how that saying ends!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Autymn,
I like your enthusiastic nature here. It is hard to know how to post when you are new as you just want to share things with people and that is great. There is no need to stop posting.Some of the posting tips others have given you may help you to get the most out of posting here.
Be happy.
Susannah


----------



## Obesus (Nov 17, 2007)

You speak with the wisdom of the Ancients! That is an excellent idea and very good advice to our new friend! :bow:



Jes said:


> start a paysite. instead of posting so many shots and doing the work now, and blowing your wad, save all of that and try to make some money on it. if you give away all your milk for free, honey...well, you know how that saying ends!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> start a paysite. instead of posting so many shots and doing the work now, and blowing your wad, save all of that and try to make some money on it. if you give away all your milk for free, honey...well, you know how that saying ends!!



myabe im not into making money....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 17, 2007)

Crav, unless I missed something, I don't think anyone has been negative about your confidence, your weight gain or your adorable photos. I saw people posting about the number of threads you started, and the number of posts you've made in a short time.

I am sorry you've been mistreated, but please understand that it's not the subject matter they were criticizing.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Crav, unless I missed something, I don't think anyone has been negative about your confidence, your weight gain or your adorable photos. I saw people posting about the number of threads you started, and the number of posts you've made in a short time.
> 
> I am sorry you've been mistreated, but please understand that it's not the subject matter they were criticizing.



o i know they arent saying anything about them putting me down, and iknow its about the number of posts... so i am going to try to learn to keep it on one thread..


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> o i know they arent saying anything about them putting me down, and iknow its about the number of posts... so i am going to try to learn to keep it on one thread..



That is a great idea. I think it will greatly reduce the number of people who are complaining! Good luck


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2007)

I rarely ever respond to "goodbye cruel web board!" post, as I generally find them to be self-indulgent and dramatic. However, since you're new, why not?

Yeah, it's nothing personal. As a mod, I had to talk to a poster who started a post and who responded to every single post separately, instead of clicking the multiple quote button and quote them all in one or two posts. There would be post after post after post from this guy -- like maybe 20 posts on one page.

Making the same post on various boards is considered spamming, and while none of us mods believes that's what you intended, seasoned vets on any board wouldn't like it. Take advice as being helpful, unless someone is being snotty, and then file away who that person is and put them on ignore if they continue to behave that way.

It's kind of bad form to go to a forum, make several faux pas and then make a dramatic "goodbye cruel web board!" post because you have had some corrective posts. Understand that you needed to learn a few things, learn them, and then enjoy. I have no reason to dislike you (as a side note: frankly, any b/f who can cook for you like that is a keeper), and you seem to be nice. If you want to leave, fine, but you'll find you'll be leaving a lot of boards if you make the sort of an entrance you did here, as you'll likely get at least some of the same responses. Not meant to be snarky in any way, just matter-of-fact.


----------



## DrFeeder (Nov 17, 2007)

This is crazy. Threads are cheap. I say post all you want! I love your posts! Or just e-mail me personally if some are so uptight about it!!

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> o i know they arent saying anything about them putting me down, and iknow its about the number of posts... so i am going to try to learn to keep it on one thread..



I'm glad you're staying!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 17, 2007)

A woman who wants to gain and get bigger is a FAs wet dream come true Crav. If bigger is what you want to get I back you 100%. There is no sight more majestic than a woman who crushes the scales at over 600lbs. Furthermore I must say that rare is the woman who can get that big and maintain her confidence and attitude. When I joined Dims I made a opinionated thread here on the weight board and got slammed for it. I took a look at what was mine and learned from it and was willing to open myself to the wisdom of the community of which we belong. Open yourself to the wisdom of your peers here, take what you need and leave the rest. Bailing out is the way of the coward and I certianally do not think you are a coward.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 18, 2007)

> Crav, unless I missed something, I don't think anyone has been negative about your confidence, your weight gain or your adorable photos. I saw people posting about the number of threads you started, and the number of posts you've made in a short time.
> 
> I am sorry you've been mistreated, but please understand that it's not the subject matter they were criticizing.



Oh I don't know Sovery, looks to me like she got jumped on and the tone of some of the responses, especially to someone whose new were nasty...Jes is a good example. I mean really if we are even a semblance of a "community" why are these things happening in the first place?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 18, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Oh I don't know Sovery, looks to me like she got jumped on and the tone of some of the responses, especially to someone whose new were nasty...Jes is a good example. I mean really if we are even a semblance of a "community" why are these things happening in the first place?



I agree with Russ. And I never in a billion years thought that could happen.

I think it was really shameful and nasty the way a lot of people jumped all over this young lady who was doing nothing more than showing enthusiasm for 1. this board and 2. her newfound self confidence. 

So she posted a lot of pics...so what? So she wasn't totally down with all the nuance of how to post properly, big deal. At worst somebody should have just suggested she make one or two of her own picture threads (which I'll be would have been visited and re-visited by many FAs) and explained the reason for it.

On the BHM board there are several men and couples who regularly post pictures and since it's typically a smaller subset of posters, it never gets overwhelming and works out fine. There are some posters who don't have a lot of fans/support and they are just pretty much ignored but they are not flamed. That is just rude.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 18, 2007)

don't go we'll miss you 

I know I will


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 18, 2007)

I just want to add my voice to encourage CravInTheCurves88 one give Dimensions another chance!

It would be a shame to lose you!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 18, 2007)

What I think we have here is simply a difference between a newbie & a couple of Dimensions veterans.

I've been here for a while, but I remember visiting this site for the first time in 1998, and it quickly became an addiciton to me. I spent countless hours of my free time reading about BBW's, what the appeal was to me, and other things that ultimately helped me understand my preference. I also asked many of the girls who were here at the time many questions about themselves, about how they viewed FA's, and other stuff that porbably drove them nuts. 

As time went on, I realized that these girls (as well as the other guys I spoke with) had lives that extended way beyond being fat, and my questions moved to asking how their kids were, what was going on with their jobs, who they were dating/seeing/sexing........books they were reading, movies they saw.

I think the OP was simply caught up in her exuberance (I know this has been said before), but as with me, I think that the excitement tapers off after a period of time, and one moves into a comfort zone, knowing that the fat that holds all of us together is only a portion of who we really are. That will manifest itself when the OP begins to post on discussion boards other than the weight board.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I just want to add my voice to encourage CravInTheCurves88 one give Dimensions another chance!
> 
> It would be a shame to lose you!



i wont leave


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 18, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i wont leave



Music to one's ears indeed.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 18, 2007)

What were you thinking posting pics of erotic weight gain in the erotic weight gain section of the weight board? When will people get it through their thick skulls that the Weight Board is really meant to be a profoundly unsexy private snark-testing ground for posters with >1,000,000,000 posts? 

Also, how dare you post four threads in as many days? Wasn't there just a server crash here? I mean, where's Conrad when you need him? I'm gonna go one step further and recommend there be one Weight Board thread, to be populated solely with unfunny in-jokes.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 18, 2007)

MisterGuy said:


> What were you thinking posting pics of erotic weight gain in the erotic weight gain section of the weight board? When will people get it through their thick skulls that the Weight Board is really meant to be a profoundly unsexy private snark-testing ground for posters with >1,000,000,000 posts?
> 
> Also, how dare you post four threads in as many days? Wasn't there just a server crash here? I mean, where's Conrad when you need him? I'm gonna go one step further and recommend there be one Weight Board thread, to be populated solely with unfunny in-jokes.



Kaswoosh! 
Ba-zing!
Oh snap!
etc


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Kaswoosh!
> Ba-zing!
> Oh snap!
> etc



+2222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 18, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i wont leave




YAY!! 

Nice to know you are sticking with us I knew you had the guts.


----------



## Observer (Nov 18, 2007)

No, only one gut (let's not get carried away) - but plenty of spunk and charm!

I wish that every woman could be as comfortable and happy with her body as this one - and have a guy who shared her opinion..


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 18, 2007)

*YIPPEE!! YIPPEE!!!!*


----------



## boots (Nov 18, 2007)

You're pudgy O___O

<3


----------



## Koldun (Nov 19, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> Well, i see that many people have a problem with me being comfortable withmyself, so im doing everyone a favor and leaving dimensions,.... thanks for everyone who supported me.. but honestly if this is a site where people are suppose to support you on your gain? than people have alot of negative things to say... thanks alot for the experience.. but catch ya later




Don't leave just because a couple of people are mean.  Please. 

I really liked your progress...


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 19, 2007)

Uh,well,hmmmm,........I really should not, Oh well what the hell when all roads point to Rome you buy Lire and go....sorry


----------



## Emma (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm going to go against the whole "oh they're mean don't leave" posts for once. 

When people suggested you didn't make so many threads on one of your other threads before you just ignored it. When Blackjack said it on this thread you just said "w/e". People weren't being mean (well one or two were a bit rude) they're probably just sick of so many threads. I know when I go to a board thinking theres lots of new threads and they're all by one person then I get a bit disapointed. Not that theres anything wrong with your photos, because lots of people love them, but because I'm expecting something more. 

I know you're not leaving, you never intended to leave. You're enjoying the attention too much at the moment. Same as I did when I first found this place. It's honestly nothing to do with you, it's just the way you were acting.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 20, 2007)

The minute things get personal that aren't (which is to say *everything* unless you're speaking with someone you actually know), you're sunk. I see it over and over and over and over and over and over again on any internet discussion forum. Pick your battles. You will inevitably find responses or comments (particularly if you're looking for them) that come across as rude, spiteful, and so forth; and these comments are like people dangling fishhooks right in front of you. I almost always try to take an impersonal approach in posts, because the internet is WIDE open to miscommunication.
Please try not to get too sucked into pointless games of Ego Ping-Pong because it will only make you feel more vulnerable in the end. I have no idea what precipitated your original comment but after years of participating in internet discussion forums you just notice trends that become so obvious and predictable they would seem completely pathetic save for the fact this behavior is so common it should be considered natural.
Take your time; be deliberate. If you feel yourself being drawn into a silly conversation/argument, turn off the computer and collect yourself.


----------



## jackvio (Nov 20, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> This is crazy. Threads are cheap. I say post all you want! I love your posts!
> 
> --Dr. Feeder



I utterly agree. Someone rare, beautiful and daring has been sharing massively pertinent photos and personal accounts in this strange (to most of the world) place - one of a few fora for this subject in the entire world. Moreover, she is a newbie. Anyone who thought her thread to content ratio was a real issue should have taken it up with the moderator only.


----------



## tjw1971 (Nov 20, 2007)

This attitude is, frankly, a bunch of B.S. Every one of these web forums has a "search" function in it, making it easy to locate specific messages - if you're so concerned about being able to locate a specific discussion.

It'd feel MUCH more like self-serving propaganda if individuals created permanent message threads JUST to update regularly with their latest photos and talk about themselves.

I think a new topic should be started ANY time someone feels like it, and replies will (hopefully) directly relate to that one message. In my opinion, that gives a forum a "fresh and alive" feel, as opposed to seeing replies being tacked on to old messages, posted 6 months to 2 years ago. A forum should be an evolving, living thing .... not a structured "file cabinet" where messages need to all get filed under specific, fixed folders.

I hate to say it, but it felt to me like *some* of the ladies here were a little bit jealous of this girl's photos and attractive looks - and might be giving her a hard time partially because of that. Maybe that's totally "off base", but it's the "vibe" I got from some of the replies to her messages.....




ThatFatGirl said:


> If anyone's giving you any grief I think it has nothing to do with supporting you feeling good about yourself/proud of your body/whatever and everything to do with you starting 8 or 9 threads in the last couple of days. If we all did that the boards would be a mess and impossible to follow. I have no doubt your photos are being enjoyed by all who love weight gain and cute, confident girls... Maybe just select one of your threads to continue updating with new photos and updates? It could be all about you. Yeehaw.


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 20, 2007)

Autymn is definitely very jealousable. She's helped me decide I'm a FA.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> I hate to say it, but it felt to me like *some* of the ladies here were a little bit jealous of this girl's photos and attractive looks - and might be giving her a hard time partially because of that. Maybe that's totally "off base", but it's the "vibe" I got from some of the replies to her messages.....



I side with them, and I'm young and male. I'm not jealous of her at all; rather, I just feel that it's a bit ridiculous to log in and see a dozen threads by a poster, all of which include FIVE PICTURES of her and about three posts of her bumping the thread.

You truly are off-base here, and quite insulting.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 20, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I side with them, and I'm young and male. I'm not jealous of her at all; rather, I just feel that it's a bit ridiculous to log in and see a dozen threads by a poster, all of which include FIVE PICTURES of her and about three posts of her bumping the thread.
> 
> You truly are off-base here, and quite insulting.



*I agree also, there is a difference in posting a pic of oneself, but to continually take pic EVERY single Minute (seems this way) and keep posting them under new threads,,,, this is getting OLD and fast......Don't she have anything better to do with her time? Not that I'm jealous of her,,, BUT DANG......enough is enough already.. (just my thoughts) *


----------



## Observer (Nov 20, 2007)

One problem with that complaint - relevance.

1) the multiple threads (and I believe there were only four, not dozens) occurred some days ago, 
2) the issue was commented on and correction made, 
3) there have been no new threads since. 
4) All subsequent posts have been made in existing threads. 

So what is the issue remaining now?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Observer said:


> One problem with that complaint - relevance.
> 
> 1) the multiple threads (and I believe there were only four, not dozens) occurred some days ago,
> 2) the issue was commented on and correction made,
> ...



I guess it just leaves us here at the here and now... of course I can see both sides "issues" But as a newbie myself I didn't see anything "snarky" in any of the replies I've seen here.. but then maybe i'm just confused.  :doh:


----------



## tjw1971 (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe this particular "issue" has already been "resolved" to everyone's satisfaction, and if so - great. 

What rubs me the wrong way is the insinuation that there's a "correct" way to use these forums, and an "incorrect" way - related to whether or not a poster chooses to start a new thread.

I don't think there were a *dozen* new threads, anyway. I only saw about 3 from the individual in question here. Exaggeration like this is one reason why I think my comments may not have been so "off base", to begin with!

Beyond that, I've been a computer BBS sysop for nearly a decade, and an avid net user ever since that era came to an end. In all that time, I've really only seen people consider it "bumping a thread" when they post empty messages or one-liner "nonsense" that's not worth the effort to click on - simply to make it appear that a thread is still among the "most recent active" ones.

I didn't see this sort of behavior here, either. Posting a little more info or commentary on one's initial picture counts as a "legitimate" follow-up message to me.

Regardless - the idea that it's "ok" to start new threads at will, rather than feel compelled to "file" one's new messages under some existing and "most appropriate" older thread reduces the need for "bumping" threads anyway.





Blackjack said:


> I side with them, and I'm young and male. I'm not jealous of her at all; rather, I just feel that it's a bit ridiculous to log in and see a dozen threads by a poster, all of which include FIVE PICTURES of her and about three posts of her bumping the thread.
> 
> You truly are off-base here, and quite insulting.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> Maybe this particular "issue" has already been "resolved" to everyone's satisfaction, and if so - great.
> 
> What rubs me the wrong way is the insinuation that there's a "correct" way to use these forums, and an "incorrect" way - related to whether or not a poster chooses to start a new thread.
> 
> ...



i think that everyone needs to stop talking about this... its over with ill stop posting threads.. im going to leave everything i put up in the threads i already made.. so there will be no more.. sorry for the inconvience.. but the matter is over. and everyone dragging it on is making the situation worse...]
-autymn-


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 20, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> What rubs me the wrong way is the insinuation that there's a "correct" way to use these forums, and an "incorrect" way - related to whether or not a poster chooses to start a new thread.
> 
> I don't think there were a *dozen* new threads, anyway. I only saw about 3 from the individual in question here. Exaggeration like this is one reason why I think my comments may not have been so "off base", to begin with!



First of all no one is jealous here of the looks of this girl, and there is a thing called forum etiquette. It would be like every time someone wanted to vent, instead of going to the random secret confessions and complaints thread you just bitched in a random thread you started each day. 

Also, who actually used the word DOZENS? I know there were a lot more than should have been posted but I don't recall someone saying dozens. Clearly enough posts for someone to start a debate though. Notice most of the people who just made the comment about cutting back on thread starting are people who have been here a while and who post on a regular basis. People who know the boards and the respectful way of posting. She has been informed, all is well with the universe, it won't keep happening. But stop trying to make it seem like it's ok for someone to take over a board with random post of pictures (aka Spam) when you and this person obviously didn't and don't know respectful rules.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> First of all no one is jealous here of the looks of this girl, and there is a thing called forum etiquette. It would be like every time someone wanted to vent, instead of going to the random secret confessions and complaints thread you just bitched in a random thread you started each day.
> 
> Also, who actually used the word DOZENS? I know there were a lot more than should have been posted but I don't recall someone saying dozens. Clearly enough posts for someone to start a debate though. Notice most of the people who just made the comment about cutting back on thread starting are people who have been here a while and who post on a regular basis. People who know the boards and the respectful way of posting. She has been informed, all is well with the universe, it won't keep happening. But stop trying to make it seem like it's ok for someone to take over a board with random post of pictures (aka Spam) when you and this person obviously didn't and don't know respectful rules.


well i said i would stop posting so much... can this please just stop....!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Also, who actually used the word DOZENS? I know there were a lot more than should have been posted but I don't recall someone saying dozens.



I said a dozen; a slight exaggeration. It was actually about seven or eight.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

everyone neeeds to stop this honestly!


----------



## Emma (Nov 21, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> I hate to say it, but it felt to me like *some* of the ladies here were a little bit jealous of this girl's photos and attractive looks - and might be giving her a hard time partially because of that. Maybe that's totally "off base", but it's the "vibe" I got from some of the replies to her messages.....



Lulz, hardly. Plus, why couldn't the pictures of her fella cooking her dinner go in with the picture thread she already had of her dinner?


----------



## Emma (Nov 21, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> everyone neeeds to stop this honestly!



You started it. You can't pick and choose what replies you get. (As I've been told many times before) You wanted drama, and here it is. These "I'm leaving forever" posts are never nice places to be, especially for the topic starter. I know exactly what you wanted. You wanted many replies saying "Oh I'm sorry please stay wah wah" and "they're mean, you must stay." It's just more attention for you and now you've got bad attention you just don't like it. You know, when I first saw a dig against you for starting so many threads I was going to stick up for you but I can see you just caused the rest yourself. 

People will say what they have to say up until the point the post gets locked. Which I believe you can request to happen from one of the mods. I've a feeling that this thread will be forgotten about and you forgiven easy enough. Just don't try and pull this shit again, ay?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> You started it. You can't pick and choose what replies you get. (As I've been told many times before) You wanted drama, and here it is. These "I'm leaving forever" posts are never nice places to be, especially for the topic starter. I know exactly what you wanted. You wanted many replies saying "Oh I'm sorry please stay wah wah" and "they're mean, you must stay." It's just more attention for you and now you've got bad attention you just don't like it. You know, when I first saw a dig against you for starting so many threads I was going to stick up for you but I can see you just caused the rest yourself.



Actually, rather than soliciting support, I think she was just trying to make people feel bad for attacking her on her many threads, and I don't really blame her. There's no "lesson" being taught by continuing this thread, so let's just drop it at the OP's request?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey,

I feel for Autymn in a way. She is only young and a lot of us are much older and more seasoned with posting etc. We all make mistakes ( None more so than me ) so can we cut her some slack, and move on.
Keep on posting Autymn and have fun. 

Shoshie


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 21, 2007)

hey gang lets all chill out a bit.At the end of the day a new thread is just a new thread..


----------



## k1009 (Nov 21, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> I hate to say it, but it felt to me like *some* of the ladies here were a little bit jealous of this girl's photos and attractive looks - and might be giving her a hard time partially because of that. Maybe that's totally "off base", but it's the "vibe" I got from some of the replies to her messages.....



Psssssssssssssst, she's already got a boyfriend.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 22, 2007)

So, did we convince her to stay, did she leave, was it just another cry for attention? I don't have the attention span for threads of this length, but I really wanna know.


----------



## Emma (Nov 22, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> So, did we convince her to stay, did she leave, was it just another cry for attention? I don't have the attention span for threads of this length, but I really wanna know.


 
Oh no she's staying because she shouldn't leave over "stupid ignorant" things said to her. Hawhaw.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Psssssssssssssst, she's already got a boyfriend.




Oh my.....what an astute observation


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2007)

I read the title to this thread and thought for a split second that the Zitkus' were back.


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2007)

This forum isn't mine to moderate, so the following is just a statement of facts for the record by an annoyed community member:

1) At no time has CravInTheCurves88 done anything actionable or in violation of any board rules.

2) Her initial zeal in creating threads did attract comments from some quarters which nearly drove her away.

3) Thankfully, before that could occur, the concerns were appropriately responded to by senior (and kinder) community members and moderators. 

4) Since that time there have been no new threads and therefore no more need to rehash what at worst was just a case of youthful exuberance that needed to be channeled (and was).​
Given the above, shouldn't we include CravInTheCurves88's presence (and other's like her) in our midst as an added reason to be thankful on this holiday and move on? Personally I wish there were many more refreshingly free spirits of similar bent, and I'm sure others here share that view.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 22, 2007)

*grumbles*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 22, 2007)

Observer said:


> This forum isn't mine to moderate, so the following is just a statement of facts for the record by an annoyed community member:
> 
> 1) At no time has CravInTheCurves88 done anything actionable or in violation of any board rules.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Observer, well said. I was just hoping everyone would stop posting and let it die down but that didn't seem to be happening. I appreciate your post


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 22, 2007)

Observer said:


> This forum isn't mine to moderate, so the following is just a statement of facts for the record by an annoyed community member:
> 
> 1) At no time has CravInTheCurves88 done anything actionable or in violation of any board rules.
> 
> ...



I second that.Lets give the woman a break i thought when people like us on this site get grief every single day in the real world for either being large or liking people who are large would be a bit more tolerent of some one just being eager to join in on the site


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2007)

Em, why you are keeping this going, and being so snotty is beyond me. Yes, the drama was a bit much, but cripes, get over it! She has apologized and has changed her ways when it comes to numerous threads. Your continuing this is just




.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> .



Poor lil' dead horsey. I think that's the saddest yet funniest smiley I've ever seen :happy:


----------



## Anadyr (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, I know this is one of my first posts, but whatevs. I've lurked around here for about a year and a half so yeah.

Em, honestly, you really are acting like a bitch. Not *being* a bitch or that you *are* a bitch but you're actin' a bitch. Everyone makes mistakes, especially when you're brand new to not only Dims but I'm sure forums as well. Autymn, you have my vote.


----------



## Emma (Nov 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Em, why you are keeping this going, and being so snotty is beyond me. Yes, the drama was a bit much, but cripes, get over it! She has apologized and has changed her ways when it comes to numerous threads. Your continuing this is just
> 
> 
> 
> .



I wouldn't say I was being snotty. I certainly wasn't one of the ones that "jumped" on her. I really tried to be nice but she was just rude in reply saying I and others were saying ignorant things while we were trying to be helpful. She didn't apologise for that, she just made out like we were all being the bad guys. Thats all, I won't say another word on the subject if thats what you want.


----------



## Emma (Nov 23, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Poor lil' dead horsey. I think that's the saddest yet funniest smiley I've ever seen :happy:



I likes it


----------



## jackvio (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it's a safe guess that many guys/girls that frequent this board were thrilled every time they saw that Crav started a new post. Think how rarely it happens that a very cute woman comes to this board and starts sharing photos of new, glorious, feminine amplification. I think it's also a safe guess that as a result of this turmoil we can expect such posts to now generally be a little rarer. (surely some number of lurking, near newbies, have witnessed and been discouraged by this absurdity)

Crav, please start a new thread, with more pictures, soon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2007)

jackvio said:


> I think it's a safe guess that many guys/girls that frequent this board were thrilled every time they saw that Crav started a new post. Think how rarely it happens that a very cute woman comes to this board and starts sharing photos of new, glorious, feminine amplification. I think it's also a safe guess that as a result of this turmoil we can expect such posts to now generally be a little rarer. (surely some number of lurking, near newbies, have witnessed and been discouraged by this absurdity)
> 
> Crav, please start a new thread, with more pictures, soon.



She's already posted her intentions to keep things in threads she's got running - So no worries, you'll be seeing more of her: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=611873&postcount=57


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2007)

jackvio said:


> Think how rarely it happens that a very cute woman comes to this board and starts sharing photos of new, glorious, feminine amplification.





That's quite insulting.


----------



## butch (Nov 23, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> That's quite insulting.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I thought there was a whole board for cute sexy fat women to post pics-its called the paysite board. And plenty of cute sexy fat women post here in the weight board and elsewhere at Dims.

Lets cut the 'women are jealous' type comments, please? It gets old quick, and is incredibly misogynist. Or the companion gripe, the 'why don't women quit complaining and just shut up and look pretty for us' type comments, too. 

I've seen too many of these kinds of comments around the boards (not just in this thread), and I'm tired of ignoring them. As long as real live women particpate at Dims, you're going to have to deal with the fact that fat women have opinions, feelings, and beliefs about more than whether they're visually arousing and pleasing the FAs of this board. Your stiffened dick isn't the most important thing on their mind, OK? 

If you're desiring a fantasy fat woman with all the depth of a blow-up doll, then you're at the wrong place.

Sorry, mods, for fanning the flames.


----------



## jackvio (Nov 23, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> That's quite insulting.



I'm not remarking on the rarity of cuteness/attractiveness (I can see how that was unclear - I think dimensions-posting women are typically quite attractive) - just the rarity of WG photo debuts. Every appearance of anger in this thread makes the board less appealing to those otherwise willing to share.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 23, 2007)

missaf said:


> This might be part of your problem, your attitude. Someone is offering suggestions so that you might understand the community better, and you're blowing off their assistance like they're day old underwear.
> 
> ETA: I just saw this thread and had to get my 2 cents in there  This isn't about posting, but rather a general discussion regarding why people might not like someone



Well, if you have to hear 2,000 people give the same critique of you within the span of two days, wouldn't you be a lil annoyed at the 2,001st?

And what does it take to get this thread closed? She said she wasn't going to leave.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I have to spread some reputation around....etc etc etc



butch said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I thought there was a whole board for cute sexy fat women to post pics-its called the paysite board. And plenty of cute sexy fat women post here in the weight board and elsewhere at Dims.
> 
> Lets cut the 'women are jealous' type comments, please? It gets old quick, and is incredibly misogynist. Or the companion gripe, the 'why don't women quit complaining and just shut up and look pretty for us' type comments, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I have to spread some reputation around....etc etc etc



Got her for ya.


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 23, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I have to spread some reputation around....etc etc etc



any new post-holiday pics, rebecca? share that love as well


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> That's quite insulting.



I like how someone that has made only 12 posts talks about how rarely someone has done something on this board......and one of those few posts was to simply chastise


----------



## AtlasD (Nov 24, 2007)

Initially, the Internet was free of rules and structure, which permitted a free flow of ideas and expression. This enabled freer expression of unorthodox ideas such as those in Dimensions today.

Deliberate weight gain is regarded as insanity in our mainstream culture. It is an act of great courage to embark on such a course. Do we want to rebuff those who finally worked up the courage to do so? 

I am sure all of us made mistakes in our initial posts to these forums.
Is the Dimensions community open to newbies, or will it be restricted to the veterans who know the rules? 

Are we going to be tolerant of newbies who are going to make mistakes, or are we going to reject them, after they have already been rejected by mainstream culture? Or are we going to be accepting of those who share our view of esthetics?

Is Dimensions a safe haven, or no?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 24, 2007)

AtlasD said:


> Initially, the Internet was free of rules and structure, which permitted a free flow of ideas and expression. This enabled freer expression of unorthodox ideas such as those in Dimensions today.
> 
> Deliberate weight gain is regarded as insanity in our mainstream culture. It is an act of great courage to embark on such a course. Do we want to rebuff those who finally worked up the courage to do so?
> 
> ...



Wow, that really has nothing to do with what the problem and has now been solved. People only asked that the threads get combined to one thread and since then it has not been a problem. People who are coming here saying that we are getting down on her for her weight gain or the context of the thread are 100% off base and should read the threads through. It was only about the number of threads, not the context itself. 

Will this please get through your heads? The problem has been resolved thankfully, but people who keep bringing up the subject saying the veterans of Dims were out of line might need to re-read our posts. 
This is a forum and we are ALL aloud our opinions on any subject, or am I missing the point of ANY chat forum? 

All opinions are validated and accepted here, but when you assume that people meant one thing when they clearly didn't you making accusations that aren't correct at all.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm confused  Is she not allowed to post new threads anymore and must only continually post in the threads she has already started? That sounds weird to me.

What exactly is the limit of threads you can start? I see no number mentioned in the guidelines. How about if I have different things I want to say and I want a new thread for each one?

I would prefer a moderator clear this up for me. I think a big problem here was that it was people without authority on the boards telling her what she should do. It creates confusion over what the official stance is and offends people who are a little too sensitive. I've seen this happen on other boards.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 24, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm confused  Is she not allowed to post new threads anymore and must only continually post in the threads she has already started? That sounds weird to me.
> 
> What exactly is the limit of threads you can start? I see no number mentioned in the guidelines. How about if I have different things I want to say and I want a new thread for each one?
> 
> I would prefer a moderator clear this up for me. I think a big problem here was that it was people without authority on the boards telling her what she should do. It creates confusion over what the official stance is and offends people who are a little too sensitive. I've seen this happen on other boards.



No hun, she can make new threads. We were just asking that threads within the subject content of her weight gain could stay within a thread she had already started for it. She can start other threads, as anyone can. No one said she couldn't have ANY new ones.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> No hun, she can make new threads. We were just asking that threads within the subject content of her weight gain could stay within a thread she had already started for it. She can start other threads, as anyone can. No one said she couldn't have ANY new ones.



The problem with that is what if she gained weight, has new pics or wants to emphasize a particular body part of hers? Those all are weight gain subjects, but they are all different. I can understand combining the boyfriend making mac and cheese thread with the one of her eating the meal, but how can she announce her progress if she is confined to the same threads? In the Paysite board, women post every few weeks announcing updates. If these rules applied to them, we would never really know when their sites are updated since the subject headings would still be the same. 

Am I just missing something entirely here? I feel rather goofy not getting it :huh:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> The problem with that is what if she gained weight, has new pics or wants to emphasize a particular body part of hers? Those all are weight gain subjects, but they are all different. I can understand combining the boyfriend making mac and cheese thread with the one of her eating the meal, but how can she announce her progress if she is confined to the same threads? In the Paysite board, women post every few weeks announcing updates. If these rules applied to them, we would never really know when their sites are updated since the subject headings would still be the same.
> 
> Am I just missing something entirely here? I feel rather goofy not getting it :huh:



I get what you're saying. When you post in a thread on most boards, it bumps it to the top of the front page. So if she wanted to update on what was happening, all she'd have to do is post in that thread, and it'd be right there.

However, there's really not a whole lot to update on in the span of two days, and tossing five pics at us in each thread isn't really varied enough to warrant making several different threads for it. It's logging on in the afternoon to find that the threads that've been posted during the day are "Hey look at me" "Hey look more me" "Hey look, me eating mac and cheese" "HEY I'm cute, here's more me" etc. etc.


----------

